# Foreign body from lip



## dbri806411 (Mar 18, 2009)

I need some help with this please.
Pt came into the surgery center with a BB in his upper lip.  Op notes states procedure as removal foreign body from upper lip.  The op notes states that the lip was excised to the scar and further dissection down to the metal FB.  This pt has tricare so the site specific code in the 40000 section is not covered.  I read the further dissection to read that he incised the area so I have it coded as an incision and removal foreign body...10121 (I think is the code).  Now there is a small dispute about the coding and I would just like a little input on it.  Thanks in advance for all your help.

Darlene Britton, CPC


----------



## amitjoshi4 (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi,

You are correct in interpretating the report. The code will come form 10120 and 10121 series depending upon the complexity of the procedure and dissection of underlying tissues.

Thank You


----------



## dbri806411 (Mar 19, 2009)

Thank you so much for your help !!!!

Darlene Britton


----------

